# Pitlochry



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Couple of pictures taken at Loch Dunmore, near Pitlochry. A lovely part of the country.



The last light of the day


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

i like the second one, looks cleaner


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Many thanks.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Very nice, but where's the 75


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Haha. Good question. I will get some pictures once "detailed". Maybe a while yet....


----------

